# Bridgeport with 6F power feed issues



## waynesworld (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a Bridgeport I'm getting set up and when it came time to look over the power feed I found it not working. I opened up the power box on the side of the mill and discovered I had a fried board on the DC motor control. Does anyone know any place that repairs the circuit boards? Would I be better off spending money on a newer style power feed Servo type. I know the servo's are the cadalliac of power feeds or at least they are priced like it. Thanks Wayne


----------



## rgray (Feb 1, 2013)

Machinerypartsdepot.com has them listed for the 6f and 8f drives. The price seems reasonable...I burned up a field coil on my 8f.....and its crazy $$$$$$


----------



## waynesworld (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks, I'll check them out. From what I have seem there is a big difference in price of parts between the 6F and the 8F. It makes you almost look at Servo's or a Servo clone.


----------



## woofy (Feb 3, 2013)

waynesworld said:


> I have a Bridgeport I'm getting set up and when it came time to look over the power feed I found it not working. I opened up the power box on the side of the mill and discovered I had a fried board on the DC motor control. Does anyone know any place that repairs the circuit boards? Would I be better off spending money on a newer style power feed Servo type. I know the servo's are the cadalliac of power feeds or at least they are priced like it. Thanks Wayne


      Hi, is the board a urskine type,i have one that blew up,but the dc,x axis motor was ok ,i found a board on ebay from China,and seems to be good quality, that runs that motor,if it is what you require to do it only cost approx $40 to uk,does need a bit of work to fit ,i am about to mount it onto the table and will post details if you are intersted!
woofy


----------



## waynesworld (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I'm not sure it's the same board. I'm not that familiar with the 6F and this is my first experience. Mine has a cast box mounted to the side of the knee that houses the board. Then the wires go up to the motor and controls on the knee. Sorry for my ignorance. I have the board in my car and at lunch I can go take a picture of it and email it to you to compare. Thanks Wayne


----------

